

The Backwards Brain Bicycle - rlt3
https://youtu.be/MFzDaBzBlL0

======
northben
I had the same experience when I learned to type on a Dvorak keyboard layout.
I had to give it up (and relearn) qwerty because I was unable to use basically
any other computer. Oh but I loved Dvorak!

